# Fernando



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

View attachment 9570
Fernando. Julian is in the background.


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

oooh hes pretty


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

LOVE his spots.  He is so dalmation-y


----------



## Zeetrain (Oct 13, 2009)

Those spots do look pretty sweet. Is he orange?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Actually he's peach colored.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

LOVE dalmatians!hehe It looks like he's gotten some more spots or maybe I'm just going crazy.lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He may have gotten more spots. lol


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Cupid and him look sooo much alike it's crazy! Prince is a dalmatian too but he doesn't have as many spots.


----------



## goldyboy (Dec 6, 2009)

He's BEAUTIFUL!! Wow! Those spots are amazing.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

love his fins their soo big and those spots


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

His fins are so transparent, almost like a sheer curtain.


----------



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

He's so gorgeous! Reminds me of a betta I had named Champagne, they look very similar.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Ahhh I love dalmatians... they're so beautiful. I love Fernando! He looks so much like my Cash.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you. He does look a lot like Cash.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

> LOVE his spots.


Me Too!


----------



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

he is amazing!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

COol spots


----------



## pixiedust (Mar 15, 2010)

oh my god!! thats my voodoo's identical twin!!! so beautiful.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh, he's such a perty dalmation!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks!


----------

